# Fuji newset 1.0 vs Mercier Corvus AL 2009



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

I can get the 2008 Fuji Newest 1.0 for $650 used from craigslist or the Mercier Corvus AL for $750 new from BikesDirect (BD is offering me $50 off because the bike I originally ordered was out of stock? What should I do?

A quick response would be appreciated since I don't know how long the Fuji will last.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

uwwmatt said:


> I can get the 2008 Fuji Newest 1.0 for $650 used from craigslist or the Mercier Corvus AL for $750 new from BikesDirect (BD is offering me $50 off because the bike I originally ordered was out of stock? What should I do?
> 
> A quick response would be appreciated since I don't know how long the Fuji will last.


Without test rides I vote to pass on both. In this price range you can go to a LBS and get sized, fitted, go off on a test ride to get a feel for the bike(s) and make an educated decision.


----------



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I went with the Fuji. The guy added a few bottles of chain oil, a pump, lights, locks, and water bottle cages. I will be picking it up Friday evening.


----------



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Without test rides I vote to pass on both. In this price range you can go to a LBS and get sized, fitted, go off on a test ride to get a feel for the bike(s) and make an educated decision.


I tested a fuji a few days ago, not the one I am getting, but it seemed fine. Like I have mentioned in a different thread, I don't really know anything about how a road bike should feel so it is difficult even after riding on one for 20 minutes to decide what is right. Everything puts my MB to shame so I figure this will be a good way to get into the hobby.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Without test rides I vote to pass on both. In this price range you can go to a LBS and get sized, fitted, go off on a test ride to get a feel for the bike(s) and make an educated decision.


None of the LBS's in my area have anything new for less than $850 and that's with very basic (Sora) components. Are the shops in my area overpriced or am I just not looking hard enough?

Matt


----------



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

supermatt9 said:


> None of the LBS's in my area have anything new for less than $850 and that's with very basic (Sora) components. Are the shops in my area overpriced or am I just not looking hard enough?
> 
> Matt


Yeah, it seems that is the entry point for low level road bikes. Plus if you go the LBS route you will be paying tax on that as well.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

uwwmatt said:


> I tested a fuji a few days ago, not the one I am getting, but it seemed fine. Like I have mentioned in a different thread, I don't really know anything about how a road bike should feel so it is difficult even after riding on one for 20 minutes to decide what is right. Everything puts my MB to shame so I figure this will be a good way to get into the hobby.


If the Fuji you tested was your size and the same geo as the bike you purchased, then it's a fair comparison, otherwise it's not. You may think you don't know how a road bike should feel, but if it were ill fitting, you wouldn't feel comfortable on it or confident riding it. You don't need to be a pro runner to know a shoe one size too large just doesn't feel right. 

It's great that you (and others) with limited funds are wanting to get in to cycling. No one is trying to dissuade you from doing that, but fit is important enough that, given the choice, I'd compromise on components before fit.

Congrats on the new bike, BTW. I hope you both spend many happy years together! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

supermatt9 said:


> None of the LBS's in my area have anything new for less than $850 and that's with very basic (Sora) components. *Are the shops in my area overpriced or am I just not looking hard enough?*Matt


Maybe both are true, but regarding pricing, in my area there are probably six Specialized dealers. Up to about a year ago one charged list price on all current models, another discounted about 10% and another (where I shop) discounts up to about 18%. So, it's hard to say what the deal is where you live. 

But given your circumstances, I'd shop around at some bike shops, ride some bikes that I was interested in and narrow down the models in sizes that felt good during test rides. Be upfront with the LBS (I'd try to deal w/ the manager) and see if you could work a deal on your favorite bike. They might just work with you, especially if you've become familiar around the place.

If, dispite all your efforts to make something happen going that route, then start persuing the CL and classifieds in your local papers. Stick to the models in sizes you rode and fight any temptation to 'just go for a test ride' on a bike that's not your size. It's a waste of time. 

One clarification. I'm not promoting using your local shops just to get sized and sample their inventory - I don't believe in playing games with businesses/ people like that. But as I said, give the shops an honest shot at making a sale and if all else fails, go it alone. Either way, keep the priority on fit rather than perceived value for the money because this or that bike has a better deraileur. It's just not that important, especially on lower end bikes.


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

I just bought my wife a brand new Newest 1.0 for that much from the LBS


----------



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

TBaGZ said:


> I just bought my wife a brand new Newest 1.0 for that much from the LBS


How does she like it?


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

She loves it... It's a great first bike and for the money I couldn't pass it up...... Only thing is now she has a nicer bike then me! lol


----------



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is my new bike


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## emoney (May 9, 2009)

I think you did well. What's the component group, btw? I had a 2006 Fuji Newest 3.0 and I was real happy with it. I bought it used from a pawn shop and the bike had been abused. Looked like it sat outside in the FLorida sun for it's whole life, because where it was supposed to be red it was practially pink. However, after a little clean up and some oiling, the bide rode awesome. Were it not for the paint, you couldn't have told the difference between a new bike and this one, so that says something I think. Furthermore, the 2008 has a carbon fork which my '06 didn't have so yours will ride even better. I did change out my seat, however. I thought the stock one was kinda rock hard.
Regardless, ride that thing, ride that thing, ride that thing!


----------



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

emoney said:


> I think you did well. What's the component group, btw? I had a 2006 Fuji Newest 3.0 and I was real happy with it. I bought it used from a pawn shop and the bike had been abused. Looked like it sat outside in the FLorida sun for it's whole life, because where it was supposed to be red it was practially pink. However, after a little clean up and some oiling, the bide rode awesome. Were it not for the paint, you couldn't have told the difference between a new bike and this one, so that says something I think. Furthermore, the 2008 has a carbon fork which my '06 didn't have so yours will ride even better. I did change out my seat, however. I thought the stock one was kinda rock hard.
> Regardless, ride that thing, ride that thing, ride that thing!


It has a mix of shimano tiagra and 105 parts. I have heard that the saddle on Fuji bikes can suck, but I will keep it for now and see how it works for me.


----------



## emoney (May 9, 2009)

Even better deal then. It's a great looking bike and those Tiagra shifters and 105 rear derailluer will last you as long as you want them too. Does the newest 1.0 have carbon rear stays? Looks kinda like it in the pic or maybe that's just black paint. One piece of advice, however, if you plan to upgrade anything, wheels should be first. I noticed on my older one that the Alex rims, while sturdy are heavy and with kinda weak hubs. Being a good shopper could net you a decent set of used Shimano 550's, Bontragers, Mavic Aksiums, anything along that entry-level price for less than $200.00 and I think you'd be more than impressed with the performance difference.
Did you ride it today?


----------



## uwwmatt (Jun 11, 2009)

Honestly I have not had a chance to ride it yet, other then a 15min test drive. I think it may have a carbon seat stay, but I have not even had a chance to unwrap the lock from the post yet. I picked it up at 6pm last night and have been working and sleeping ever since. Plus we have had some pretty bad storms here in Wisconsin the past few days. It is torture not being able to play with a new toy.


----------

